# Poodle personality related to color?



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a red and she is wired for sound. I would not in any way call her hyper, but she is very driven. She is intense and focused. Not really food motivated, but very toy and play motivated. She can go and go and go and go and go! lol High prey drive as well.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Olie - Apricot. He is still a puppy but I will try. He is very affectionate, playful (clownish) and very active - almost hyper at times and he jumps all the time. Jumps in the air, over the dogs he is going a good bit. He is also a bit stubborn - we have to very firm with commands and he is really fighting some of them. 

Suri - Silver adult. She is all of the above but more reserved but deliberate, very protective but not aggressive at all. She is much more laid back but as a puppy I was told she pretty active. Suri is a curious girl. I seen this today at the park - she investigates everything.

I have read thing's like this on colors, and to be honest the places that I have read the information that poodle personalities vary on color is on sites where someone has select colors they prefer to others I really find it hard to believe that a color has much to do with who they are. I could be wrong and hey I cant wait to see what people say. Good thread


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Alicia said:


> I have a red and she is wired for sound. I would not in any way call her hyper, but she is very driven. She is intense and focused. Not really food motivated, but very toy and play motivated. She can go and go and go and go and go! lol High prey drive as well.


I agree the reds are very driven and focused but fun on the same hand ..HUGE prey drive..Bunnies beware! 
Very playful and loving . 

My silver is intense and focused . Very much an alpha .. Totally in control at all times...Very intense and loves to play... No one will break in our house with her here..
None of my dogs need a leash ...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Temperments come from mom and dad  color coding personalities is a pure myth.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

My first spoo Rusty was an apricot. He remained playful till the day he died (he was definately a pup at heart). He was very protective of me and the kids and a independant soul. He also had a very high prey drive (all squirrels, ducks and geese beware) but was wonderful with other dogs and cats. 

Sport my current apricot is a laid back couch potato (if he was any calmer he'd be a gund). He has a high prey drive but isn't playful at all. He is a velcro dog and is almost always around me.

Betty Jo and Jenny are litter sisters and are both red. Betty Jo is the alpha (or at least would be if Sport would agree!!) She is an extremely confident girl who adores playing and is also a velcro dog. She'll cuddle by the hour. She doesn't seem to notice or care much about squirrels etc. Betty Jo loves to please you. 

Jenny is the calmer and more independant. Though she loves to play. She has a higher prey drive then her sister and is interested in squirrels and houseflys. Jenny is also more stubborn then her sister. 

With all the differences that exist or existed between my dogs I've got to say I don't believe that the it had to do with colour. The dogs that were most similar in temperament were different colours. I think that there are a lot of other factors that go into the forming of a dogs personality. Sport was a kennel dog before we got him at age of 4. If I were to use one word to sum him it it would be grateful (as well as a solid hunk of love). We had Rusty from 8 weeks old. All he knew his life was love. It makes for a very different temperament.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Temperments come from mom and dad  color coding personalities is a pure myth.[/QUOT
> 
> I could not agree more with this statement!! I grew up with blacks, then my Mom began breeding silvers. The biggest clown we ever had in our home was a black named Bibelot`s Mind Your Manners. This dog did not ever wag his tail...his entire back end wagged. He was a total goofball, unless he was in the ring. The only nasty poodle we ever had was a female, black, and she HATED men with a passion.
> 
> ...


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> If you raise a dog with it knowing what is expected of it, and demand the same from any in your home, you will have alphas and more submissive dogs because a pecking order is formed in their first pack-their litter. But, they will become quite similar over time, with each having their own little quirks based on where they were in the pecking order of their litter, but not because of colour or breed.


I agree with this!! My pack, which consists of a dachshund, 2 spoos (brown and red) and a mix breed all have similar characteristics. They are NOT identical and they each have their own individual quirks, but as a general observation they are very much alike. I believe it is because of how we live, what is expected of them, and how they are being raised - not because of their breed or gender or color... IMHO...


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow that was quite a tale Arreau  
I agree that color is not a factor in temperment it is all about environment.. However I would never say the setter is anything like the poos though , he is all setter.....Amost all my spoo are very prey diriven and I am sure that this is due to where they grow up , we are in the wilderness..


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Wow that was quite a tale Arreau
> I agree that color is not a factor in temperment it is all about environment.. However I would never say the setter is anything like the poos though , he is all setter.....Amost all my spoo are very prey diriven and I am sure that this is due to where they grow up , we are in the wilderness..



I would say you are likely correct, because mine are not remotely prey driven. I did however have a Whippet (my first) who much to our dismay and disgust enjoyed killing cats, even when he knew how upset we were about this habit.


----------

